# Manna pro goat mineral



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Does anyone use this? How much would you give per day for 3 month old kids?


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

The instructions say 1/4-1/2 ounce/day how do you covert that to tablespoons?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I give it free-choice, the goats can actually smell how much they need.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried the whole "convert to tablespoons" method, and it's really just easier to leave it out free choice! Just put a small bowl out with minerals and they will eat it whenever they need it.  and I think it was only 1 or 2 teaspoons if you dosed it out... I can't remember exactly!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We use it and leave it out free choice. It is one of the better minerals, but I wish it wasn't so expensive! Ours go through it pretty fast.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

OakHollowRanch said:


> We use it and leave it out free choice. It is one of the better minerals, but I wish it wasn't so expensive! Ours go through it pretty fast.


I agree our go through it fast also


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I will just put some out for them! I have been putting it it in with their food and they lick around their food to get the minerals then eat their food so I didn't think they were getting enough!! Do they make a larger than 8 lb bag?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is my understanding that they make a 40 lb bag but you won't find them in TSC.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Really ? A forty pound bag would be great but the shipping is sure going to hurt , lol

I use it exclusively , I leave it out free choice as well.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Really ? A forty pound bag would be great but the shipping is sure going to hurt , lol
> 
> I use it exclusively , I leave it out free choice as well.


>> Id ask one of the managers at TSC if they could special order you a 40lb bag and see if they can get it with one of their regular shipments for you! That would mean >> NO SHIPPING FEES<<!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I could do that , but we dont have any TSC near us 
Im going to try to ask where I get my feed from , see if they can do it.
I was just talking about bigger bags of the MP to her the other day and she mentioned they dont make bigger bags. I'll have to look into it further . But thanks for the suggestion fd123 
Hope all is well with you .


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a great idea!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

It does come in 40lb bags my local feed store orders it for me all the time.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

A 1/4oz Mana Pro = 1 gently rounded teaspoon. I determined this by weighing it on a kitchen scale. I feed my goats 1/4 oz mixed into their food once /day and also leave it out free choice.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

KRuss said:


> Ok I will just put some out for them! I have been putting it it in with their food and they lick around their food to get the minerals then eat their food so I didn't think they were getting enough!! Do they make a larger than 8 lb bag?


I mix my goats feed with a bit of water when I feed them, so that when I have to add something that they would usually pick around, that they don't notice it. It works with mineral and Molly's herbal wormer, although something bitter probably wouldn't work. The first few days they picked at their grain but now they eat it happily except for one wether. They also haven't choked since making their little mash.


----------

